# The C(CXX) compiler identification is unknown [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wollte heute mein System upgraden nur  bricht  es bei kopete 4.4.4-r1 ab mit der Meldung: " The C compiler identification is unknown" bzw " The CXX compiler identification is unknown"

Ein "env-update && source /etc/profile" half mir auch ned   :Sad: 

```
gentoo ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *

gentoo ~ # 

```

Auch ein remerge von gcc brachte nix :/

Hilfe

```
cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DWITH_GOOGLETALK=ON -DWITH_LiboRTP=ON -DWITH_Mediastreamer=ON -DWITH_Speex=ON -DWITH_LibV4L2=ON -DWITH_gadu=OFF -DWITH_GADU=OFF -DWITH_Gadu=OFF -DWITH_groupwise=ON -DWITH_GROUPWISE=ON -DWITH_Groupwise=ON -DWITH_jabber=ON -DWITH_JABBER=ON -DWITH_Jabber=ON -DWITH_jingle=ON -DWITH_JINGLE=ON -DWITH_Jingle=ON -DWITH_meanwhile=OFF -DWITH_MEANWHILE=OFF -DWITH_Meanwhile=OFF -DWITH_Libmsn=ON -DWITH_oscar=ON -DWITH_OSCAR=ON -DWITH_Oscar=ON -DWITH_qq=OFF -DWITH_QQ=OFF -DWITH_Qq=OFF -DWITH_skype=OFF -DWITH_SKYPE=OFF -DWITH_Skype=OFF -DWITH_sms=OFF -DWITH_SMS=OFF -DWITH_Sms=OFF -DWITH_testbed=OFF -DWITH_TESTBED=OFF -DWITH_Testbed=OFF -DWITH_winpopup=ON -DWITH_WINPOPUP=ON -DWITH_Winpopup=ON -DWITH_yahoo=OFF -DWITH_YAHOO=OFF -DWITH_Yahoo=OFF -DWITH_bonjour=OFF -DWITH_addbookmarks=OFF -DWITH_ADDBOOKMARKS=OFF -DWITH_Addbookmarks=OFF -DWITH_autoreplace=ON -DWITH_AUTOREPLACE=ON -DWITH_Autoreplace=ON -DWITH_contactnotes=ON -DWITH_CONTACTNOTES=ON -DWITH_Contactnotes=ON -DWITH_highlight=OFF -DWITH_HIGHLIGHT=OFF -DWITH_Highlight=OFF -DWITH_history=ON -DWITH_HISTORY=ON -DWITH_History=ON -DWITH_latex=OFF -DWITH_LATEX=OFF -DWITH_Latex=OFF -DWITH_nowlistening=ON -DWITH_NOWLISTENING=ON -DWITH_Nowlistening=ON -DWITH_otr=ON -DWITH_OTR=ON -DWITH_Otr=ON -DWITH_pipes=OFF -DWITH_PIPES=OFF -DWITH_Pipes=OFF -DWITH_privacy=ON -DWITH_PRIVACY=ON -DWITH_Privacy=ON -DWITH_statistics=ON -DWITH_STATISTICS=ON -DWITH_Statistics=ON -DWITH_texteffect=ON -DWITH_TEXTEFFECT=ON -DWITH_Texteffect=ON -DWITH_translator=ON -DWITH_TRANSLATOR=ON -DWITH_Translator=ON -DWITH_urlpicpreview=OFF -DWITH_URLPICPREVIEW=OFF -DWITH_Urlpicpreview=OFF -DWITH_webpresence=OFF -DWITH_WEBPRESENCE=OFF -DWITH_Webpresence=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/work/kopete-4.4.4

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is unknown

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:179 (CONFIGURE_FILE):

  configure_file Problem configuring file

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:1 (project)

-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:184 (CONFIGURE_FILE):

  configure_file Problem configuring file

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:1 (project)

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

CMake Error: Unknown extension ".c" for file "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/work/kopete-4.4.4_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/testCCompiler.c".  TRY_COMPILE only works for enabled languages.

Currently enabled languages are: C CXX

See PROJECT command for help enabling other languages.

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- broken

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:52 (MESSAGE):

  The C compiler "/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" is not able to compile a

  simple test program.

  It fails with the following output:

   

  

  CMake will not be able to correctly generate this project.

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:1 (project)

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4371:  Called kde4-meta_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3436:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3105:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1222:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  630:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1641:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/kde-base:kopete-4.4.4-r2:20100624-232645.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2/work/kopete-4.4.4'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2, Log file:

```

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte hier auch Probleme, dass cmake seine tests nach nem GCC-Upgrade nimmer kompilieren konnte. Ausloggen, Einloggen und es ging wieder (wenn ich mich recht erinner). K.A. was da war...

Oder auch mal mit cmake neu installieren/upgraden versuchen, vllt. ist da was verbockt, denn diese Meldung ist komisch  :Wink: 

```
Unknown extension ".c" for file "[...]testCCompiler.c".  TRY_COMPILE only works for enabled languages.
```

// dickes EDIT:

Ist denn bis dahin alles durchgelaufen?!? Also ist nur kopete ein Problem? Das wäre dann sehr lustig und würde auf ein verbocktes kopete-Patch/unpassende globale Patches/sed's/etc für kopete hindeuten.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., hier ging kopete gestern problemlos zu bauen  *Quote:*   

> Installed versions:  4.4.4-r2(4.4)!t(16:09:08 24.06.2010)

 

Ist es evtl. ein ccache Problem?

falls ccache genutzt wird, versuche es doch mal ohne 

```
# FEATURES="-ccache" emerge -av kopete
```

sollte das klappen dann würde ich auch mal den Cache cleanen 

```
# ccache -c
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Also  "aus/einloggen" bringt nix  und cmake lässt sich nicht remergen bricht mit der selben Meldung ab wie  kopete...

"-ccache"  oder "ccache -C /var/tmp/ccache"  bringt auch nix..

HELP HELP HELP  :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz'

--2010-06-25 15:43:40--  http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirror.switch.ch«.... 130.59.10.36

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.36|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 3605611 (3.4M) [application/x-gzip]

In »»/usr/portage/distfiles/cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz«« speichern.

100%[=========================================================================================================================================================================>] 3'605'611   2.07M/s   in 1.7s    

2010-06-25 15:43:42 (2.07 MB/s) - »»/usr/portage/distfiles/cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz«« gespeichert [3605611/3605611]

 * cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib ncurses qt4 userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work/cmake-2.8.1 ...

 * Applying cmake-FindPythonLibs.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-FindPythonInterp.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.6.0-interix.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.6.3-darwin-bundle.patch ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.6.3-no-duplicates-in-rpath.patch ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.6.3-fix_broken_lfs_on_aix.patch ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.0-darwin-default-install_name.patch ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.0-darwin-no-app-with-qt.patch ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.1-more-no_host_paths.patch ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.1-FindBoost.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.1-libform.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying cmake-2.8.1-mpi.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work/cmake-2.8.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work/cmake-2.8.1"

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_USE_SYSTEM_LIBRARIES=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_DOC_DIR=/share/doc/cmake-2.8.1-r2 -DCMAKE_MAN_DIR=/share/man -DCMAKE_DATA_DIR=/share/cmake -DBUILD_CursesDialog=ON -DBUILD_QtDialog=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/work/cmake-2.8.1

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is unknown

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:179 (CONFIGURE_FILE):

  configure_file Problem configuring file

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:13 (PROJECT)

-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown

CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:184 (CONFIGURE_FILE):

  configure_file Problem configuring file

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:13 (PROJECT)

```

----------

